
Who's to blame for Tesla autosteer fatalities? - shdc
http://shyal.com/blog/whos-to-blame-for-tesla-autosteer-fatalities
======
cpplinuxdude
I like the premise of the article. This is now a black & white issue; it's not
about how the onus is entirely on the user, or entirely on the machine.
Instead it's about both assisting each other, but humans ultimately remaining
at the wheel.

